# Ohio River, Portsmouth 6-25



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

7AM this fine morning. Here it is at 36ft
View attachment 213198
[/ATTACH]


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

we fished at Maysville upstream all the way to Manchester, crazy today, river rose 2 ft while we were there, only 2 bites, 1 tiny flathead was all we could find, too much junk in the river to drift, and too much junk in the river to anchor, after 5 minutes your rod would be doubled over, have to reel in and shake all the 5 lbs of leaves and sticks and grass off your line. still saw several pleasure boaters and some folks running full bore on Jet Skis...SMH....

Salmonid


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> we fished at Maysville upstream all the way to Manchester, crazy today, river rose 2 ft while we were there, only 2 bites, 1 tiny flathead was all we could find, too much junk in the river to drift, and too much junk in the river to anchor, after 5 minutes your rod would be doubled over, have to reel in and shake all the 5 lbs of leaves and sticks and grass off your line. still saw several pleasure boaters and some folks running full bore on Jet Skis...SMH....
> 
> Salmonid


 So, didn't you say you were fishing a tournament also??


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I would have called that tournament OFF due to the condition s of the river. Not very sage with that current and heavy drift all over the water. I do not remember seeing so many trees and big logs floating in the water before!


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

I've never seen so much debris in all my river days neither. I took lots of pictures.


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

I believe I'm gonna hit the byrd pool tonight, its pretty close to being back to normal there. I expect it to be muddy though. I cant help it I'm an addict and have to get my fix. lol! Hopefully I can keep up my lucky streak, I've been pretty fortunate.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

we didn't fish a tourney but there was one out of Tanners Creek just below Cinci yesterday morning, big fish was a 39 lb flattie and top 2 teams had between 82-86 lbs ( 5 fish) so they were getting fish there as river was still rising but early in the game, drift was bad but not crazy like we saw up river. I imagine that's in Cinci now.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> we didn't fish a tourney but there was one out of Tanners Creek just below Cinci yesterday morning, big fish was a 39 lb flattie and top 2 teams had between 82-86 lbs ( 5 fish) so they were getting fish there as river was still rising but early in the game, drift was bad but not crazy like we saw up river. I imagine that's in Cinci now.


Curious, I've never done a catfish tournament nor been to a cat tourney weigh-in.

How do the teams bring in five fish weighing 82 pounds????
They wouldn't fit in my livewell.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

either everyone uses a truck tool box in there boat or you have a custom built livewell, most guys are using the truck boxes, run oxygen and constantly recirculate water, easy setup for about 300$ we routinely hold 50-70 lbs ina 30 gallon livewell but most guys running 60-80 gallon setups. Many of the new boats have big livewells, Crestliners Intruder, Sea Arks, Excells, etc.


----------

